# Germany Bundesliga 1 19-21 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 17, 2010)

19 Mar 18:30 Cologne v Borussia M'gladbach  2.20 3.30 3.25 +20  
20 Mar 13:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Bayern Munich  7.00 4.33 1.44 +20  
20 Mar 13:30 Nurnberg v TSG Hoffenheim  2.50 3.30 2.80 +20  
20 Mar 13:30 SC Freiburg v Mainz  2.40 3.30 2.87 +20  
20 Mar 13:30 VfB Stuttgart v Hannover 96  1.44 4.33 7.00 +20  
20 Mar 13:30 Werder Bremen v Bochum  1.33 5.00 9.00 +20  
20 Mar 16:30 Borussia Dortmund v Bayer Leverkusen  2.40 3.25 2.90 +20  
21 Mar 13:30 Hamburg v Schalke  2.30 3.30 3.10 +20  
21 Mar 15:30 Wolfsburg v Hertha Berlin  1.50 4.00 6.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 19, 2010)

Cologne v Borussia M'gladbach 

Cologne doesnt have a win 7 matches in a row now. Even after the prestige draws with bayern and bayer leverkusen they couldnt convert it into the next matches. They even against Mainz which played without 1 player almost all the match. 
In the last matches between these teams the trend is to draw.
Prediction: x


----------



## StevenFol (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, I wish I had not placed a bet against Berlin and Frankfurt. Can't believe those two won (well deserved by the way).


----------

